

BNFC: language-agnostic parser generator generator - gnosis
http://blog.davber.com/2006/07/06/bnfc-smart-parsing-for-dummies/

======
gnosis
BNFC project page:

[http://www.cse.chalmers.se/research/group/Language-
technolog...](http://www.cse.chalmers.se/research/group/Language-
technology/BNFC/)

